# Review - Gyeon Q2 Tire



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Was running low on my favourite tyre dressing (DetailedOnline's ultra shine and 26 JPN tyre), fancied trying something slightly different, had a look round at what was available and settled on Gyeon Q2 Tire.

Purchased from County Detailing Supplies, very quick postage and well packaged.

Thought I'd share my views / thoughts on it.

This is the first product from Gyeon I've tried, must say, I do like the bottle design :thumb:

Comes with a nice little pump dispenser…










Tyres were cleaned and used AG Reboubd, which I find works very well…

Didn't take long for the tyres to dry.










Quick pump of product on to my sponge and applied to the tyre - literally wiped over and took a photo…










Very easy to spread the product over the tyres and get a nice even consistency around. The product itself is a thin liquid, so easy to spread and not greasy like some others…

After doing the 2nd tyre, I was finding 2 pumps of product was plenty to do a whole tyre, so very sparingly used.

Gives a nice deep finish to the tyres, not overly glossy. It can be layered up if more gloss or wiped with cloth to dull down slightly if that's your preference.










Will see what it looks during the week and how it lasts / stands up to the weather…

Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

IMHO this is cracking stuff. Gives a really good finish and much longer lasting than PERL for example.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

My fav at the moment,easy to use, smells nice and leaves a nice finish 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I can’t believe this is your first Gyeon product. Hopefully this will intrigue into more.

Once your applicator is primed lets say, one pump does the whole tyre. Durability is excellent. I find wiping with a cloth afterwards gives a cracking finish.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've switched to it too and absolutely love it. Great finish, easy to apply and doesn't take much product.


----------



## DanW84 (Jan 16, 2019)

Pair it up with one of the new Gyeon applicators and you use even less product!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

DanW84 said:


> Pair it up with one of the new Gyeon applicators and you use even less product!


I do want to give that a go.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> IMHO this is cracking stuff. Gives a really good finish and much longer lasting than PERL for example.


Cheers mate, not tried Perl yet, but so far very pleased with it…



pt1 said:


> My fav at the moment,easy to use, smells nice and leaves a nice finish
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes, forgotten about the nice smell as well :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bluechimp said:


> I can't believe this is your first Gyeon product. Hopefully this will intrigue into more.
> 
> Once your applicator is primed lets say, one pump does the whole tyre. Durability is excellent. I find wiping with a cloth afterwards gives a cracking finish.


Cheers mate - I know, my first Gyeon product ! Hopefully more to follow :thumb:

That's great advice about wiping with a cloth - straight after application or a short while after ??


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DanW84 said:


> Pair it up with one of the new Gyeon applicators and you use even less product!


That's good to know, will keep an eye open to try one out, cheers :thumb:



SuperchargedLlama said:


> I've switched to it too and absolutely love it. Great finish, easy to apply and doesn't take much product.


Cheers, yes so far very pleased with it :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate - I know, my first Gyeon product ! Hopefully more to follow :thumb:
> 
> That's great advice about wiping with a cloth - straight after application or a short while after ??


Give it about 30 minutes, well that's what I do, gives a lovely sheen.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyQash said:


> Give it about 30 minutes, well that's what I do, gives a lovely sheen.


Cheers mate - I'll give that a try :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

From my tests so far i have not found it to be any better then ag tyre gel or tw tyre gel


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> From my tests so far i have not found it to be any better then ag tyre gel or tw tyre gel


How shiny is the AG tyre gel in comparison to the Gyeon?

I'm always on the lookout for another product I don't need :lol:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

AndyQash said:


> How shiny is the AG tyre gel in comparison to the Gyeon?
> 
> I'm always on the lookout for another product I don't need


i just had a look at ag tyre gel reviews and prices after reading that 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Forensic detailing did a review which shows you the look of the product if you're interested. It was a tyre dressing mega test or something.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I’ve recently gone back to this after using PERL 1:1 for a while, can’t think why I stopped using this, it’s great stuff


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

AndyQash said:


> How shiny is the AG tyre gel in comparison to the Gyeon?
> 
> I'm always on the lookout for another product I don't need :lol:


Id say it pretty identical look wise, both stood up to heavy rain, maybe just maybe you use less product with gyeon, but your talking very small amount different


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macmaw said:


> I've recently gone back to this after using PERL 1:1 for a while, can't think why I stopped using this, it's great stuff


I have been using PERL for a long time now. How does it compare?


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Rappy said:


> I have been using PERL for a long time now. How does it compare?


PERL at 1/3 gives the perfect finish for me, just the right amount of sheen, it just doesn't last long enough.

Gyeon is a touch more shiny, even after you knock it back with a microfiber, but it lasts longer so a small price to pay for the longevity.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Washing the car tomorrow, although the finish has filled down after some properly nasty weather, still showing signs that it's still present…










Going to reapply and going try the wipe over with a microfibre cloth after 30mins to see what results are like :thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Rappy said:


> I have been using PERL for a long time now. How does it compare?


Not much in it in terms of looks when newly applied, but Gyeon definitely lasts longer, and seems to bond more with the rubber, rather than just sit on top, which is what I feel Perl does. At 1:1 anyway. 
Don't get me wrong, I do like Perl and will still use it until it's done, as I often use different products, I've got a terrible buying habit!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Washing the car tomorrow, although the finish has filled down after some properly nasty weather, still showing signs that it's still present…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, you have convinced me :thumb:

Once I have run down on PERL I think I will give this a go next. Get around 4 wks of a decent finish after that it drops of a fair bit. Not gone but not as fresh.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macmaw said:


> Not much in it in terms of looks when newly applied, but Gyeon definitely lasts longer, and seems to bond more with the rubber, rather than just sit on top, which is what I feel Perl does. At 1:1 anyway.
> Don't get me wrong, I do like Perl and will still use it until it's done, as I often use different products, I've got a terrible buying habit!


Agreed :thumb: I do love the finish of PERL & if this lasts longer, it's a win win. Just at 1-1 PERL is half the price of Gyeon.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone got any tips / hints / tricks / ideas on ‘drying’ time for using this on Michelin PS4’s ?

THINK I may have over-applied this morning - before driving to a show. Coupled with not much more than an hour to ‘dry’….I had semi/gloss tyres. And wheels. And rear quarters &#55358;&#56611;

Only my second time using this product. And I know the Michelin’s are ‘finicky’ ref tyre shine at the best of times….


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

sevenfourate said:


> Anyone got any tips / hints / tricks / ideas on 'drying' time for using this on Michelin PS4's ?
> 
> THINK I may have over-applied this morning - before driving to a show. Coupled with not much more than an hour to 'dry'….I had semi/gloss tyres. And wheels. And rear quarters ��
> 
> Only my second time using this product. And I know the Michelin's are 'finicky' ref tyre shine at the best of times….


takes at least a few days to dry well without 'flicking' onto the car. then it depends on how much you put on and the air temp.

I did the white Skoda a few week ago and, applied and left to dry for two days before using it and it still flicked. prob had a bit to much on to be fair, maybe shld have rubbed back with a microfibre but then it ruins the cloth :-/


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

kingswood said:


> takes at least a few days to dry well without 'flicking' onto the car. then it depends on how much you put on and the air temp.
> 
> I did the white Skoda a few week ago and, applied and left to dry for two days before using it and it still flicked. prob had a bit to much on to be fair, maybe shld have rubbed back with a microfibre but then it ruins the cloth :-/


Always buff it with a microfibre, otherwise you will definitely get sling from it, especially if over applied which is what most of is will do. 
Shouldn't be a problem for anyone having a cheap / demoted, dedicated MF cloth for this. 
Buff after half an hour or so, then you are good to go with no sling. 
If you leave it longer before buffing, you will get slightly more sheen left when you do buff it.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

*Quality Gyeon gel*

Hi Andy (op)
I've been using this product myself for around 12 months to date. 
The trick is to dry with a hairdryer one tyre at a time.
Took me many months of realising this so hope this tip helps you pal.
I've also recently purchased Garage Therapy's tyre and very similar performance, However like others have noted I reckon the tyre you use on makes all the difference.
I used Megs endurance for years then tried Autoglym's and Autofinesse Satin then Mitchell and Kings offering.
All great fun trying out when the wallet permits.
Like yourself (from memory apologies if another poster) I recently invested in some Polish Angel products now theres a rabbit hole :lol:
Mick


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I fancy trying garage therapy, been testing a few. Weathers not been on my side as the tyres have been getting a hammering from rain


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Midlife said:


> Like yourself (from memory apologies if another poster) I recently invested in some Polish Angel products now theres a rabbit hole :lol:
> Mick


That will be me then  :lol:

Welcome to the Polish Angel club :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sevenfourate said:


> Anyone got any tips / hints / tricks / ideas on 'drying' time for using this on Michelin PS4's ?
> 
> THINK I may have over-applied this morning - before driving to a show. Coupled with not much more than an hour to 'dry'….I had semi/gloss tyres. And wheels. And rear quarters ��
> 
> Only my second time using this product. And I know the Michelin's are 'finicky' ref tyre shine at the best of times….


Thanks for that :thumb:

Based on the sling, I will stick with PERL.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great updates and some good advice :thumb: 

Re sling - I've not had any issues with this...

Still liking it and finding it layers nicely :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I fancy trying garage therapy, been testing a few. Weathers not been on my side as the tyres have been getting a hammering from rain


I've been using Gt Tyre serum recently and pleasantly surprised with the gloss & longevity, after some rain or wash it does lose that initial high gloss but still very visible. I've been using Gyeon tyre and more recently highstyle till applying Gt. 
Goes on dark grey then soaks into rubber leaving a high gloss 10 mins later, plus no sling that I've noticed as it was something I hated with Gyeon tyre










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> I've been using Gt Tyre serum recently and pleasantly surprised with the gloss & longevity, after some rain or wash it does lose that initial high gloss but still very visible. I've been using Gyeon tyre and more recently highstyle till applying Gt.
> Goes on dark grey then soaks into rubber leaving a high gloss 10 mins later, plus no sling that I've noticed as it was something I hated with Gyeon tyre
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that :thumb:

Another one to consider next


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

When I read these tyre gel reviews you get the usual names in there but the one that I’ve used for years now never seems to get a mention. Blackfire Tire Gel (I think it was originally called eclipse from memory). I’ve been using it for at least 7-8 years and love it. Very expensive but considering I apply it to my 3 daily drivers every couple of weeks and to my show cars as and when needed and I’m only just on my 3rd bottle then it’s done very very well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Chris Donaldson said:


> When I read these tyre gel reviews you get the usual names in there but the one that I've used for years now never seems to get a mention. Blackfire Tire Gel (I think it was originally called eclipse from memory). I've been using it for at least 7-8 years and love it. Very expensive but considering I apply it to my 3 daily drivers every couple of weeks and to my show cars as and when needed and I'm only just on my 3rd bottle then it's done very very well.


Cheers Chris

Not one I've tried, fancied trying something new, hence trying Gyeon, but one to consider in the future :thumb:


----------

